# Light Snapper combo



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

I am about to buy a new rod/reel combo for moreton bay and my budget is $150-$200 i am thinking berkley dropshot 2-4kg with a sedona 2500 or maybe the special at bcf which is a sahara 2500 with a sahara 7' graphite rod for $150 both with probably 6-8lb braid.

Tell me what you think


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yep, id go the dropshot and the sedona. 

I actually prefer the cheaper sienna to the sedona.


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

eth93 said:


> Yep, id go the dropshot and the sedona.
> 
> I actually prefer the cheaper sienna to the sedona.


i've got 2 siennas but i want something a bit better might have to go further up the line any other reels anybody could recommend for about $150


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Keep your eye on the for sale sections of AKFF and other fishing forums. Often you can get some top quality gear that would normally be out of your price range for prices that you are more willing to pay and more often than not they are already spooled so that is one less expense to worry about.

For example at the moment there is a Daiwa Luvias 2000 in the for sale section of this forum for $280 delivered any where in Aus. This is a $400 dollar reel if you bought it new and it comes spooled with 8pd super PE braid.....absolute bargain http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=36271

This reel maybe a fair bit out of your price range but I'm hoping you get my drift as there will be others that fall right into the category your chasing.

Kev


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Yer i will keep an eye out for second hand, does anybody have any experience with sahara's or symetre's


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Matt,

These are meant to be pretty good and currently on sale. MoTackle may even be able to match/beat it?

http://www.rayannes.com.au/products...wa-spin-reels/daiwa-exceler-da-from-only-139/


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

The Shimano Elf 3000 @ 149 is also not bad - with water proof drag.

http://www.rayannes.com.au/products/rod ... -only-139/

Also Penn affinities from Ray and Annes at $129 and the sedonnas at 69.95 delivered.


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone,
I'll go buy a rod and put my 2500 sienna on it then upgrade the reel when i get some more money together and make my mind up.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Mate,

I have both (4000 sahara, 2500 symetre) for my money I would go the symetre over the sahara every time, there is a notable difference in the quality of the product. the sahara's seem to be a "combo special" reel only not even rating a mention on the shimano website. The symetre is the model below the stradic which has nearly reached cult status in regards to quality and reliability in australia. With a bit of bargaining and combining with the purchase of braid at your local tackle shop you should be able to fit one of these in your budget. This reel marks the cross over mark between the budget and top end reels with a combination of good features and value for money.

Kev


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

BIGKEV said:


> Mate,
> 
> I have both (4000 sahara, 2500 symetre) for my money I would go the symetre over the sahara every time, there is a notable difference in the quality of the product. the sahara's seem to be a "combo special" reel only not even rating a mention on the shimano website. The symetre is the model below the stradic which has nearly reached cult status in regards to quality and reliability in australia. With a bit of bargaining and combining with the purchase of braid at your local tackle shop you should be able to fit one of these in your budget. This reel marks the cross over mark between the budget and top end reels with a combination of good features and value for money.
> 
> Kev


OMG now i don't no what to do :lol: ;-)


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Well i've decided to go with the 2500 symetre is 149+delivery cheap ??


----------



## benji (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll second that Kev my 2 symetres (2500 & 1500) have been around a few years and have handled alot of good fish that didn't grab the larger combo (always seems to happen right) and are still in good order. You can't go wrong breamfish.


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

If you don't want the warranty there is lots of choices on Ebay. Here is a stradic for just under $170 with postage http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Shimano-STRADIC- ... 27aebf616d

Cheers James


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

breamfish said:


> Well i've decided to go with the 2500 symetre is 149+delivery cheap ??


Not cheap but average. You could possibly get cheaper if you really hunted around but I would not pay any more than that. Either way they are a nice reel and you won't be dissapointed with them.

Kev


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Well I've changed my mind again and this time i'm going for a 2500 stradic FI for $199 from motackle pretty much because it comes with a spare spool which i don't think the symetre does (at motackle anyway) and if i bought a spare spool from mo's it would cost as much as the stradic. Look what i've done i've gone from wanting to buy a $150 combo and its now probably going to be a $400 combo. My mind is set now (hopefully :lol: ).


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

My Symetre 1500 came with a spare spool in the box - Great buy at around $50 or so from K-Mart on double special !


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

breamfish said:


> Look what i've done i've gone from wanting to buy a $150 combo and its now probably going to be a $400 combo. My mind is set now (hopefully :lol: ).


That's what happens to me everytime I go into a tackle store  .

One of my greatest fears in life is that my wife will sell my fishing gear for the prices I told her I paid for it :?

Kev


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Here is a bargain for you Matt - http://www.ausfish.com.au/vforum/vbclassified.php?do=ad&id=2158 2-5kg T-curve with a 2500 daiwa sol with 10pd fireline for $260.00.

If you can stretch your budget this far then this is close to a $500 outfit for $260.

Kev


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

That is a nice outfit for sale.
But i've got my mind set on a brand newy 8) 
What rod should i get with a 2500 stradic ??


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

I use a 2500 stradic on a series 1 shimano raider finesse bream, used to be 7'2" but its been unintentionally shortened a few inches by a wind knot 

I find this is a nice balanced combo that casts well


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Good quality cheap rod here http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=36702

Kev


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Is a Pflueger Asaro for $100 cheap??


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

no. read the link above

Flueger Asaro Spin Reel
2925 (suits 2/4kg)
2935 (suits 3/5kg)
All $60.00 each


----------



## parfitt (Dec 29, 2009)

ps - I know you stated you made your mind up already, but I saw A shimano Sahara combo on sale at BCF for $149 today.

That was for the Sahara 2500 reel and a 2-5kg rod i believe. The reel retails at 170 alone, it was $80 discount on the usual combo price.


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Ok thanks for all the help.
My mind is set for a shimano raider 2-5kg $130 with a 3000 stradic $220 (just more line capacity than the 2500 apparently)


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a Simano sahara 2-4 which i catch small squire up to that 90cm big red. They have plenty of power and value for money. I use 6lb braid but im going to put 8lb fireline crystal on it, i use a 20lb fluro leader. You never know when that big fish will hit


----------

